# Urgent: Date of skills assessment is incorrect in EOI



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I have received invitation to submit my 190 application but realized one silly mistake. Looking for your suggestion on this

My ACS result was positive on 11/03/2017.

My initial EOI creation date was 24/03/2017 and I updated EOI on 16/05/2017 with new occupation code.

By mouse click error; I filled Date of skills assessment as 11/03/2017 instead of 11/05/2017

Though it does not impact or change points, experiences and validity of ACS assessment.


Will it be a problem with Visa officer or shall inform him using Form 1023?
Also since EOI created date is reflecting as 24/03/2017 though it was updated on 16/05/2017, do I need to inform that as well?

Please help me with this.

Regards
KG


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kg189 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have received invitation to submit my 190 application but realized one silly mistake. Looking for your suggestion on this
> 
> ...


Any change that you made on 16/05 did not result in change of points so your DOE remained the same as 24/03.
So no action is required on that end
But just as a matter of interest why did you change your occupation code?
You had to give th occupation code for which you were assessed or you have assessments for various codes ?

You are still confused on what you have written and what should have been written 
You are saying that you filled in the date of assessment as 11/03
If so, then it is correct.
Where is the error ?

Cheers


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any change that you made on 16/05 did not result in change of points so your DOE remained the same as 24/03.
> So no action is required on that end
> But just as a matter of interest why did you change your occupation code?
> You had to give th occupation code for which you were assessed or you have assessments for various codes ?
> ...


Sorry my assessment date was 11/05/20117.

The new occupation code was 263212 since the initial one 263299 was removed from CSOL on 19/04/2017 so I went to re-assessment which came positive on 11/05/2017.

I updated my EOI on 16/05/2017 but probably selected month as 3 instead of 5 in hurry or mouse click error.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kg189 said:


> Sorry my assessment date was 11/05/20117.
> 
> The new occupation code was 263212 since the initial one 263299 was removed from CSOL on 19/04/2017 so I went to re-assessment which came positive on 11/05/2017.
> 
> I updated my EOI on 16/05/2017 but probably selected month as 3 instead of 5 in hurry or mouse click error.


You cannot you have an EOI with a date prior to the date of your assessment 

You have done a major mistake and not a silly mistake as you call it
You should have withdrawn the earlier EOI and filed a new EOI on 11/05

In my opinion, you should let this invite expire and apply again for a fresh invite when you become eligible again

If you apply for the visa using this invite, there is a high probability that the visa may be refused and your fees confiscated 
The decision is yours if you want to take the risk and hope that you will be able to convince the CO on how your DOE is prior to the date of your assessment 

Cheers


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot you have an EOI with a date prior to the date of your assessment
> 
> You have done a major mistake and not a silly mistake as you call it
> You should have withdrawn the earlier EOI and filed a new EOI on 11/05
> ...


Let me provide more details and actually I have not created or updated EOI before assessment

First EOI created on 24/03/2017 where assessment date was 03/03/2017 for ANZSCO code 263299

On 19/04/2017, DIBP removed 263299 from list and my EOI went in draft mode.

I re-applied assessment on 20th April under 263212 and received positive outcome on 11/05

Same EOI was updated and submitted on 16/05 with new code from draft to submitted mode but this error occurred.

This was not intentionally and I don't know why it is showing 24 March as EOI date since it was moved to draft by DIBP after removal of occupation code.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kg189 said:


> Let me provide more details and actually I have not created or updated EOI before assessment
> 
> First EOI created on 24/03/2017 where assessment date was 03/03/2017 for ANZSCO code 263299
> 
> ...


That's precisely where you went wrong 
Why did you update the old EOI?
You should have withdrawn that EOI.
There is no bar on creating any number of EOIs you want in case you were facing problems in withdrawing that EOI and just created a totally new EOI

Anyways that's history now and in my opinion any invite which has a DOE prior to the date of assessment has an extremely high risk of rejection 

This is my personal opinion based on what little I know of the immigration rules 

How far you are willing to take that risk or you feel my fears are unfounded, you are th best judge

Cheers


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That's precisely where you went wrong
> Why did you update the old EOI?
> You should have withdrawn that EOI.
> There is no bar on creating any number of EOIs you want in case you were facing problems in withdrawing that EOI and just created a totally new EOI
> ...


I understand that and unable to make decision. Unsure, if I can correct this in Visa application and inform it via form 1023. I have not lodged my application yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kg189 said:


> I understand that and unable to make decision. Unsure, if I can correct this in Visa application and inform it via form 1023. I have not lodged my application yet.


Form 1023 is for informing the CO of any mistakes you have made in filing the visa application and not in the EOI

The decision to proceed or not in filing for the visa using this invite is one you will have to take ultimately 
Wait for other members to react to your situation 
Maybe my fears are unfounded or there is a way out, of which I am not aware of

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Please post a new question on the forum with the title as "EOI DOE earlier then assessment date" to get a better response

Cheers


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm with newbienz. Form 1023 is to be used when correcting details of your visa application after lodgement and not for the EOI.

Providing an incorrect date for the skills assessment is an absolute no-no, since the DIBP usually considers this a fraudulent attempt to get an invitation before actually being eligible to, which leads to rejection of you application at a later time.

I would recommend to let this invitation expire.


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> I'm with newbienz. Form 1023 is to be used when correcting details of your visa application after lodgement and not for the EOI.
> 
> Providing an incorrect date for the skills assessment is an absolute no-no, since the DIBP usually considers this a fraudulent attempt to get an invitation before actually being eligible to, which leads to rejection of you application at a later time.
> 
> I would recommend to let this invitation expire.


Hi mate,

I understand and seriously in a dilemma as I got it after a long wait.

First EOI created on 24/03/2017 where assessment date was 03/03/2017 for ANZSCO code 263299

On 19/04/2017, DIBP removed 263299 from list and my EOI went in draft mode.

I re-applied assessment on 20th April under 263212 and received positive outcome on 11/05

Same EOI was updated and submitted on 16/05 with new code from draft to submitted mode but this error occurred.

My ACS ID, experiences and points are 100% correct, only issue I see with the date where I clicked 3 instead of 5 for the month. 

Not sure if they consider EOI creation date or last submitted date as it was 16/05 in my case. 5 days after my assessment.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Hm... I do understand the situation you're in. So let me just recap your timeline:

1) Assessment completed for 263299 on 03/03
2) Submission EOI for 263299 on 24/03
3) Removal of 263299 from MTLSSL/STSSL
4) Assessment completed for 263212 on 11/05
5) Re-submission of EOI for 263212 on 16/05 with wrong date in form

Right?

Not that I'd recommend it, but from that timeline one could argue that even though you mistyped the month, it hasn't brought you any unjustified benefit, since you have updated your EOI only after you have received the new assessment. 

But still, it might be that the DIBP considers the date of the assessment provided in the EOI relevant when sending out invitations. And if that is the case, the DIBP might (and probably will) consider this a fraudulent attempt to aid you in getting an invitation, resulting in your visa application being rejected and you losing the entire application fee.

So even if you have been waiting for the invitation for a long time, errors in the EOI just aren't a good start-off. As far as I am aware there is no defined process of correcting mistakes in the EOI other than letting the invitation expire and waiting for a new one. I understand that it's very annoying and that it might be tempting to still lodge the visa application - personally, I wouldn't dare to, at least not before discussing the matter with a migration expert.


----------



## kg189 (Jan 4, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> Hm... I do understand the situation you're in. So let me just recap your timeline:
> 
> 1) Assessment completed for 263299 on 03/03
> 2) Submission EOI for 263299 on 24/03
> ...


I understand and I think I have to pay the price for this mistake. Based on your recommendation I will hold my application. Can you help me with below questions as well?

1. Can I create new EOI with all correct information while current EOI is locked? I can request state to nominate me again on new EOI.
2. Can I ask state to cancel the current invitation so that I can withdraw this EOI early?

Please help


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

1. You can, but you probably shouldn't. People in this forum have reported that some states will not issue invitations to applicants with more than one active EOI.

2. I'm afraid you can't. There isn't a process for individual cancellation of invitations.

So unfortunately, there aren't a lot of options other than letting the invitation expire or reaching out to a migration lawyer/professional who could provide you with a additional information regarding the error in your EOI...


----------



## sakthi123 (Mar 9, 2018)

Was therea any issue if DOE is older than ACS Completion date ? Can anyone please if they undergone any issues or CO agreed?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

How did u fill your EOI without skill assessment initially?




sakthi123 said:


> Was therea any issue if DOE is older than ACS Completion date ? Can anyone please if they undergone any issues or CO agreed?


----------



## sakthi123 (Mar 9, 2018)

Mentioned With ACS creation date and ACS reference number


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

That is wrong. You need to mention the reference number along with the date when you received the outcome in EOI not when you have lodged for your assessment. You need to rectify this before you receive your invitation as this will result in direct rejection once you lodged your visa.



sakthi123 said:


> Mentioned With ACS creation date and ACS reference number


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sakthi123 said:


> Mentioned With ACS creation date and ACS reference number


This is totally against the rules and is illegal and will lead to straight away rejection as per my guess . Please refer to DHA guidelines .

Re-lodge the EOI with correct details as the old EOI will casue major issue and this might lead to a BAN also once you lodge the Visa.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------

